# Snow Cat Jamboree 2015



## Tye one on

This is the official save the Date for Snow Cat Jamboree 2015. Jamboree will be held in Leavenworth WA on January 22nd through 25th with a day outing into Derby Canyon with the cats on the 24th. I will be updating this thread and the Snow Cat Jamboree Facebook page regularly and hope that you join me in posting pictures of the machines you will be bringing and memories from past years. Looking forward to seeing you all again and hope to see some new faces as well, you won't regret it! Cheers!


----------



## cheeto




----------



## Pontoon Princess

count me in, last year was good and this year with be great, fabulous place to visit, go team orange, this is a great group of folks. jinn


----------



## Tye one on

Can't wait to see you Jinn! Cheers!


----------



## Tye one on

Missed ya last year Cheeto, hope ya make it!


----------



## JimVT

i'll be around and hoping for a bit more snow.
 jim


----------



## turbinator62

We'll be there again with the 1402. Reservations are made. We even got the same room. We'll bring hot adult beverages again.
 For those who haven't been there yet, we had a great time. My wife still rants about how much fun it was and the great people we met.


----------



## Tye one on

I will be there this weekend for Octoberfest and will confirm room rates with Der Ritterhof. I'll keep ya posted, Cheers!


----------



## JimVT

lets make this a good one.
we had a few more town folks talking about us last season. 
i'll be booking a room soon.

 if your new or anyone needs info ask. this is a good gathering to learn and ask questions and view different  snowcats. we even had a completely home built hydrostatic one at it.
 some even had sale signs on them.

jim


----------



## JimVT

lets don't forget this. jan 22
 follow my Facebook link for info and latest updates.


----------



## Helmsman38

I'm moving to Bellingham which is a hell of a lot closer. Our Dmc1200 will be there


----------



## Tye one on

Weather is shaping up nicely so far, plenty cold to take advantage of any precipitation. Hope everyone is doing there snow dance!


----------



## 4TrackCat

Got the dates down on the calendar and hoping for lots of snow!


----------



## JimVT

this is a link to leavenworth, wa
http://www.leavenworth.org/
 on the  snow cat jamboree facebook page posted below my name you should be able to get all the info you need .


----------



## Pontoon Princess

hey tye one on, got a new t-shirt made up for the jamboree, and wood things made, going a great event and looking forward to it, jinn


----------



## Tye one on

Jinn you are the greatest! Can't wait to see what all you have in store for team Orange!


----------



## JimVT

I just reserved my room today.  
 my mukluks and gloves are packed.


----------



## Tye one on

Sounds like there are already some reservations made. Make sure you tell them your with the Jamboree to get our discounted rooms! Thinks snow!


----------



## JimVT

yesterday she told me 4 rooms were taken.


----------



## Tye one on

Have ya dusted off your cat for the season yet? Post a pic! Let us know if your coming? Cheers!


----------



## Tye one on

I spoke to many several attendees from last year today and it is already shaping up to be a big crowd once again. Don't miss this if you are any where in the NW, you'll regret it. Cheers!


----------



## Dr. Dave

Reservation have been made.  Porters will be there.


----------



## Tye one on

There ya are!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

going be a great adventure, going to bring the '49.


----------



## JimVT

hopefully we''ll have good snow under it and make it to the top this season.
 mat and his Bavarian Boondockers snowmobile club in Leavenworth have their welcoming arms out.
 mat has the local machine/repair shop and has helped much in the past.
 they are having a snow fest this weekend
https://www.facebook.com/BavarianBo...8922187463663/812248752131002/?type=1&theater


----------



## Tye one on

You taking it out on the day trip Jinn? Got anything else up your sleeve to tease us with?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

hell, yes, i am taking it out! 

it is a tucker !!! 

no hill to steep, no snow to deep! 

tucker further

and there is always something, up the sleeve

team orange


----------



## Pontoon Princess

mr tye on one, in case you missed it, late april outing,


----------



## Tye one on

I love it!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

found this up my sleeve, runs great !!!


----------



## Tye one on

Look at that! Where do you find these gems!?


----------



## 4TrackCat

Looks like they are getting a good dusting in Leavenworth today!


----------



## JimVT




----------



## AdkSnowcat

glacierparkbus said:


> found this up my sleeve, runs great !!!




Wow!!  That dang thing looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I want one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JimVT

I will have 3 cats going. 
be sure to stop in and see this one. in real life.


----------



## Doc

Beautiful Pics Jim.  If you guys need another html page like last year just say the word.


----------



## AdkSnowcat

Thanks Jim for putting my blue SnowTrac painting up!  I've been fooling with the snowcat paintings today--cropping off all but the cats.  (I've got one of the ski front Tuckers sorta in the works too.)  http://adirondacksnowcatandvintagetractor.com/Playing.htm  If anyone wants to take a look.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Warren I sent you some new subject matter through e-mail


----------



## AdkSnowcat

Thanks Don!  I can't have too many really good snowcat photos!!!  I like the ones you sent!  I hope I can get into some binge painting again soon.  Snowcats are definitely my favorite subject.  I love the design and engineering-art shapes and the snow/nature action!

Anyone else wants to send some photos please do!!!  Sometimes I get motivated to paint by great scenes (I don't know why it's only sometimes--I do know that I need all the motivation I can get!)  I wish I could show all my paintings in person.  The photos aren't really the same.  But they are fun.

I'm bound to get one of those Nome snowcats at some point.  (I did sort of get the scene and shadow in the 3700 painting.)


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I  don't have many of the 2100 those had some nice color contrast


----------



## AdkSnowcat

I like the drama and action in the first photo; and the clarity and setting in the second.  (I cropped them.)


----------



## Nikson

So much to do, so little time...


----------



## JimVT

jamboree is next month . has the arrangements been done for our run up the hill?


----------



## Knocker of rocks

How much snow is there?


----------



## Tye one on

None, I will be looking for an alternate location for the day run that won't be to far away from Leavenworth if we don't get enough snow by then.


----------



## Knocker of rocks

Same snow pattern as last year.

Weird


----------



## Tye one on

Snowed last night, ski area is opening this weekend. Looks much better than last year already. Irregardless I will search out an option that may be 45 minutes away if we need it.


----------



## JimVT

burt and matt know the area well


----------



## cheeto

Just to confirm before we book a room, there will definitely be a backup location that has snow?


----------



## Tye one on

I hope that is a joke! If there is an option we will definitely use it but it's hard to determine what Mother Nature will offer us. Last year there was no snow anywhere near Leavenworth but we made the best of it and we will do the same this year. There will be a Jamboree 2015 in Leavenworth and the day trip will be possible if we get enough snow. If you have any ideas of an alternative area within reasonable driving distance of Leavenworth with parking for 20 plus trucks and trailers and at least 20 more cars for all the riders let me know. Cheers!


----------



## cheeto

I apologize, that came across more terse than I intended.
 You had mentioned snow in the area and that you were looking into an alternate route for the day run depending on snow levels. Because it's difficult for the girlfriend to get time off I was trying to get info on whether you knew of an alternate route that already has snow_*.*_


----------



## Tye one on

At this point the ski areas barely have enough snow to to open and those areas are off limits to us until late April. I will do my best to find us an area if Derby Canyon is to thin. With that said, we had a great time last year and will again this year with or without snow. It is an event that should not be missed if you have any interest at all in snowcats or the people that have this quirky addiction to them. Bring your machine and spend the weekend with a whole lot of great people, what do you have to lose. Cheers!


----------



## Helmsman38

On the bright side of things You just never know about the snow. In one week there can be 10 feet of snow drop in the Cascades... Just wait and see. 

What makes this event so great is Leavenworth pleases everyone its very entertaining


----------



## Knocker of rocks

And then a Pineapple Express will blow in and melt twelve feet


----------



## Nate b

If I wasn't working i would be there snow or  no snow. Last year was so much fun, people were great and I will truly miss not making it this year.


----------



## Tye one on

You will be missed Nate!


----------



## turbinator62

Nate b said:


> If I wasn't working i would be there snow or no snow. Last year was so much fun, people were great and I will truly miss not making it this year.




 Will your brother make it?


----------



## Nate b

Not sure. I'll talk to him when I get home.


----------



## JimVT

look at today Leavenworth picture.


----------



## cascade curmudgeon

Leavenworth area snow report:

Snow is still pretty thin in immediate area, there is about 5" in town (can get an idea from this website <skileavenworth.org>), probably less in Derby Canyon area which is about 5 mi east.  Obviously we could get some dumps in next 3 weeks but immediate forecast not great, looks like yet another pineapple express this weekend.  Snowpack at Stevens Pass area is about 50% of normal, but that's still about 3'.

If we don't get enough snow in Derby Canyon, one possibility for your play-in-the-snow day might be Smithbrook road (FS 6700) about 3 mi east of Stevens Pass.  It would be a hassle, it's about 30 mi from Leavenworth.  DOT plows a wide parking are a couple hundred yards east of junction (snowpark pass not required) you could probably fit rigs and trailers in,  especially since since you could double park.  However there are a lot of potential problems.  You would have to get there early, on weekend it's a popular snowmoble and backcountry ski location.  Also, there is not enough space between guardrails and creek for a cat, so you would either have to run them up side of  road, or unload them at junction and take trailers back to parking are which involves a 5 mil round trip since highway 2 is divided there (like I said, it would be a hassle).  You can look on Google maps satellite to see a summer shot of parking are, there is a car parked in it so you can get an idea of its size, there is also a winter photo of it.  Might not be practical, but it's all I can think of where there would be a possibility of parking all the trailers. One more thing, on a day when avy danger is moderate or above there is a stretch about 3 mi in where road goes up to Rainy Pass that you want to avoid.  On a low avy day you can go for 20mi,


----------



## JimVT

it looks like a snow making machine in the picture.


----------



## turbinator62

It is shaping up to be another pathetic snow year. This picture was taken on new years eve at 3000 ft. We have about 1 inch at the cabin which is at 3700 ft. This is about 10 miles north of Ellensburg on the way to Table mountain.

We will be there regardless of the snow. We had a great time last year just sitting in the parking lot around the fire pit. We have our room reserved.

We will bring hot drinks again with special adult antifreeze additives.


----------



## Helmsman38

Nate b said:


> Not sure. I'll talk to him when I get home.



That would be great to see him again.... Fingers crossed that things might change and you can come.


----------



## 4TrackCat

Looks like the passes got a big dump last night and some rain today. Hopefully just enough rain to establish a good base.

Here is a link to the WA Snotel site for those that haven't seen it.
http://www.nrcs.usda.gov/wps/portal/nrcs/detail/or/snow/?cid=nrcs142p2_046350


----------



## JimVT

hopefully , but it looks like our warm coastal weather is prevailing.


----------



## sno-drifter

Thanks for the link AJ. I looked at the SNOTEL site map and got all warm and fuzzy. The reason I was able to start my snocat service was to install SNOTEL sites for what was then the Soil Conservation Service. I see the Surprise Lakes and Bumping Ridge sites as names I remember. Most of the sites were in Oregon from border to border and over to Baker in the east of the state. The year was 1977 or 1978 when I started with SCS. The system has many sites all over the western states which measure both total precipitation and the water content of the snow pack for predicting flood, power generation and irrigation. The signals to the remote sites are reflected off of meteor bursts from the master computers in Boise and Ogden.


----------



## cascade curmudgeon

_AJ_ said:


> Looks like the passes got a big dump last night and some rain today. Hopefully just enough rain to establish a good base.
> 
> Here is a link to the WA Snotel site for those that haven't seen it.
> http://www.nrcs.usda.gov/wps/portal/nrcs/detail/or/snow/?cid=nrcs142p2_046350



Well if 8" of snow (.37" SWE) then 3.5" of rain (so far) at Stevens, or 6" of snow then 6" of rain at Snoqualmie  qualifies as "just enough to establish a good base" then I guess things are looking up.  Meanwhile, at Leavenworth we got about 4" of snow, then an ice layer, then rain.


----------



## sno-drifter

_AJ_ said:


> Looks like the passes got a big dump last night and some rain today. Hopefully just enough rain to establish a good base.
> 
> Here is a link to the WA Snotel site for those that haven't seen it.
> http://www.nrcs.usda.gov/wps/portal/nrcs/detail/or/snow/?cid=nrcs142p2_046350



Here are some photos of setting up the SNOTEL sites. Top left is in the Bull Run watershed which supplies drinking water to Portland OR. Cidertom better know where the bottom left is. Vanna orange has not always been orange.


----------



## Cidertom

Probably should, but I'm drawing a blank.  Don't remember enclosed stairs.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

I've wanted to go around the Bull Run area but think it's pretty off limits because of its water supply. Great photos. Looks like one is near Mt Adams?
I've been out in my Snow Trac at least once a week for the last couple months, sometimes with thin snow. It's starting to look better around here but we still need some snow.


----------



## sno-drifter

Cidertom said:


> Probably should, but I'm drawing a blank. Don't remember enclosed stairs.



Hey Tom, try the top of Mary's Peak due west of Corvallis.

 Het Mr. Surfer, You right with Mt. Adams.


----------



## sno-drifter

snowsurfer said:


> I've wanted to go around the Bull Run area but think it's pretty off limits because of its water supply. Great photos. Looks like one is near Mt Adams?
> I've been out in my Snow Trac at least once a week for the last couple months, sometimes with thin snow. It's starting to look better around here but we still need some snow.



For sure you do not want to go into the Bull Run without permission. They take the drinking water very serious and fines that will make you want to provide bottled water to the entire city of Portland.


----------



## Cidertom

sno-drifter said:


> Hey Tom, try the top of Mary's Peak due west of Corvallis.



It was gone before I started venturing out.


----------



## sno-drifter

Cidertom said:


> It was gone before I started venturing out.



Wow! that makes me feel old. Guess that was back in the days when the air was clean and sex was dirty.


----------



## JimVT

got one more snow trac signed up for the jamboree. 
earl from Algona Washington.
a 1962 that had one other owner Yukon power and light in Whitehorse.
it is the blue one




 see you soon.


----------



## JimVT

decals for 2015 will be free at the jamboree. how do they look?


----------



## Northcoast

Unfortunatly can't attend,but REALLY want one!


----------



## 4TrackCat

JimVT said:


> decals for 2015 will be free at the jamboree. how do they look?



They look great!


----------



## Cidertom

sno-drifter said:


> For sure you do not want to go into the Bull Run without permission. They take the drinking water very serious and fines that will make you want to provide bottled water to the entire city of Portland.



(political statement)
But they are fighting covering the reservoirs where people pee and die in them on a regular basis.   
(/political statement)


----------



## JimVT

OK
 I got the incorrect dates on them
 23-25  Not 22-27th
 sorry 
 It was caught before they were actually printed .


----------



## jask

Northcoast said:


> Unfortunatly can't attend,but REALLY want one!



x2   That looks great!!


----------



## BV Boys

New guys!  Looking forward to attending with our BV206.  Thanks


----------



## Helmsman38

BV Boys said:


> New guys!  Looking forward to attending with our BV206.  Thanks



Thats great looking forward to seeing you there.  Are you up on the US Canada boarder ?


----------



## BV Boys

Yes, right here in good ol' Oroville.  Sure hope the snow situation improves for the Jamboree, but if it doesn't, still looks like fun.


----------



## JimVT

I am heading up to a smaller town near Oroville after the jamboree. more snow up that way.


----------



## martinf

Hi all,
I both groom and maintain our Nordic clubs LMC 1800. I also own a 1944 weasel. Does that qualify me to be part of the gang? I live in chelan so it would be a shame for me to miss this. Unfortunately, I won't be able to trailer my weasel over to Leavenworth this year...hopefully next year, but I'll come on my to meet you folks tho.
Martin fleming


----------



## Pontoon Princess

weasel you say, how kewl, does it run and be nice if you could post a couple pics, sure everyone would like that, come on over and enjoy the crew, great people, they might just grab a trailer and go pick up your rig. looking forward to meeting you


----------



## JimVT

weasel qualifies it would be a hit.. we had a hombuilt cat last year.  I am sure for a run in the snow may have some restrictions. 






don't miss this event.


----------



## Nikson

Any updates on upcoming weather in Leavenworth area?  Oregon Cascades have some, but definitely nothing too much to brag about.  Hoping to make the event...


----------



## sno-drifter

martinf said:


> Hi all,
> I both groom and maintain our Nordic clubs LMC 1800. I also own a 1944 weasel. Does that qualify me to be part of the gang? I live in chelan so it would be a shame for me to miss this. Unfortunately, I won't be able to trailer my weasel over to Leavenworth this year...hopefully next year, but I'll come on my to meet you folks tho.
> Martin fleming



Hi Martin, I will bring one of the Tuckers I groomed x-c trails in OR and WA with. It is  home built stuff but did a good job. I used an accumulator to keep down pressure on the setter and can adjust the pressure depending on the type and depth of snow. See you there.


----------



## Helmsman38

BV Boys said:


> Yes, right here in good ol' Oroville.  Sure hope the snow situation improves for the Jamboree, but if it doesn't, still looks like fun.



I stop by in a red rental car Last April and met you


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

martinf said:


> Hi all,
> I both groom and maintain our Nordic clubs LMC 1800. I also own a 1944 weasel. Does that qualify me to be part of the gang? I live in chelan so it would be a shame for me to miss this. Unfortunately, I won't be able to trailer my weasel over to Leavenworth this year...hopefully next year, but I'll come on my to meet you folks tho.
> Martin fleming


if you need hard to find weasel parts let me know there are hundreds around hear littering the tundra. if you need good tracks 
don't hold your breath there isn't much of that stuff around here I have been considering rebuilding one for summer operations just haven't got around to just what I want to do.


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> decals for 2015 will be free at the jamboree. how do they look?



Great work Jim


----------



## martinf

glacierparkbus said:


> weasel you say, how kewl, does it run and be nice if you could post a couple pics, sure everyone would like that, come on over and enjoy the crew, great people, they might just grab a trailer and go pick up your rig. looking forward to meeting you



Oh yeah it runs well. I rebuilt the tracks on it and those Studebaker engines are real stout.
Its nolonger original as it has an aall weathercab on it and a front passenger seat. II'll post a pic or two when Ihave some time.


----------



## martinf

Snowtrac Nome said:


> if you need hard to find weasel parts let me know there are hundreds around hear littering the tundra. if you need good tracks
> don't hold your breath there isn't much of that stuff around here I have been considering rebuilding one for summer operations just haven't got around to just what I want to do.



I really appreciate that, Don, and will keep your info handy. You guys are mighty welcoming and I look forward to meeting some of you later this month.


----------



## Kristi Kt-4

sno-drifter said:


> Hi Martin, I will bring one of the Tuckers I groomed x-c trails in OR and WA with. It is  home built stuff but did a good job. I used an accumulator to keep down pressure on the setter and can adjust the pressure depending on the type and depth of snow. See you there.



Sno-Drifter..... Did you have any problems with the tracks hitting your groomer when you turned? It looks like it would come awfully close to your pontoons.


----------



## sno-drifter

Groomer is attached to rear axle so it can not hit pontoons. Also by turning with the axle, limits scuffing the ski tracks out in a turn.


----------



## Helmsman38

BV Boys said:


> New guys!  Looking forward to attending with our BV206.  Thanks



I have touched this cat and let me tell you its the coolest ride a must see. I am stoked that your coming. Im going to pound on the snow God so we can see that thing roll !


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

irongoat said:


> I have touched this cat and let me tell you its the coolest ride a must see. I am stoked that your coming. Im going to pound on the snow God so we can see that thing roll !


the bv 206 does have it's cool factor. after 15 years inn the national guard driving and working on them you can see it isn't my first choice. mostly for cost verses performance they are very utilitarian and make a great all surface vehicle but my pockets aren't deeper than uncle sam's


----------



## BV Boys

Hey irongoat, I remember your visit and thank you for the heads-up regarding the Jamboree.  Also, thanks for the coolest comment.  The BV206 is a "cat" of a different stripe for sure.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

BV Boys said:


> Hey irongoat, I remember your visit and thank you for the heads-up regarding the Jamboree. Also, thanks for the coolest comment. The BV206 is a "cat" of a different stripe for sure.



if yours is a 6 cyl diesel I have a full manual set in pdf for it


----------



## BV Boys

Thanks Don, but we've got a gas V6.  I was able to find complete US and UK manuals along the way, pretty much worth their weight!

John


----------



## Pontoon Princess

mr tye one on, found this up my sleeve, praying for deeeeeeeep power


----------



## JimVT

jamboree is soon. decals are printed.


----------



## turbinator62

Can anyone bring a fire pit this year?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> jamboree is soon. decals are printed.


and so are T-shirts! sure sounds like things are coming together nicely, great event!


----------



## Helmsman38

Cloud Cap will you be going over to Leavenworth for the event ?????


----------



## cloudcap

No.  We have some family commitments on the same weekend that take priority.  Plus, I'm thinking about spending my discretionary snowcat dollars for 2015 on the Mt. Hood event.  I hope to join the Leavenworth mob again in 2016 (and I'll bring my fire pit then).

Ron


----------



## Helmsman38

Snowtrac Nome said:


> if yours is a 6 cyl diesel I have a full manual set in pdf for it



6" to 12" of snow forecasted in the next 24 hours in Leavenworth today. The snow is here


----------



## JimVT

bring your mukluks


----------



## Tye one on

Yes, fire pit is coming but we need firewood.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

we got firewood and will bring lots of it, tuckerville


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

glacierparkbus said:


> we got firewood and will bring lots of it, tuckerville


 
 you must have some spare Kristi tracks.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

yes i do and seats out snow tracs, all burns quite well, should keep everyone warm


----------



## DAVENET

Snowtrac Nome said:


> you must have some spare Kristi tracks.



Come on Don-  That's on page one of the Kristi owner manual.  You should only utilize the most important safety feature of the Kristi in the direst of times.  Not for toasting wieners over!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

glacierparkbus said:


> yes i do and seats out snow tracs, all burns quite well, should keep everyone warm


oh forgot to add and skis from tuckers, i am a equal opportunity burner of wood parts off sno-cats


----------



## Tye one on

Headed East to scout snow coverage for the run next week, wish us luck!


----------



## JimVT

taken off the DOT camera today. 
this location is about 1/2 mile from the jamboree at DER RITTERHOF MOTOR INN 






 the dot cameras are good for travel weather when you join us next week.


----------



## Knocker of rocks

And a selfie of Jim from his Facebook page.  Happy about a little snow and the 'hawks!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

jim, so glad you do NOT get excited ! ! !


----------



## redsqwrl

Knocker of rocks said:


> And a selfie of Jim from his Facebook page.  Happy about a little snow and the 'hawks!



Jim settle down......Oh that is right, there is THAT  little football game today.

I have a IMP ripped apart to get ready for a Snow cat GTG.

and some little foot ball game is going to waste away my mid day.,

I like both teams but will be sporting a cheesehead today.

Go pack. It generally snows on the pack (ask holmgren   )

Mike


----------



## JimVT

I could care less and never been to a game. plus I have hair and better teeth.


----------



## martinf

Hey gang,
I'll stop by for a visit this coming weekend, but since I can't bring either of my toys, I thought I'd show and tell them with a picture.
The weasel is just for fun up at my place...I live up above Lake Chelan, WA on 40 acres up at 3300 ft with a mile long driveway with 5 switchbacks.
The LMC is what I maintain and groom with at Echo Ridge, our local Xcountry ski area.
Looking forward to meeting you all. What is the best time and day to stop by to meet everybody?
~martin


----------



## Helmsman38

Tye one on said:


> View attachment 74922
> 
> Sounds like there are already some reservations made. Make sure you tell them your with the Jamboree to get our discounted rooms! Thinks snow!



Bump


----------



## pointy chops

We made our reservations on Saturday evening. Gal said discounted rooms are all gone. Guess that's what happens when you wait till the last minute (bummer), but we signed up anyways. Looking forward to it!


----------



## JimVT

I was told 13 rooms were taken .


----------



## 1bigguy

What time is breakfast? I will bring ST4 number 766. It well stay on the trailer as I have not had the time to restore. Looking foward to seeing you all. Dave


----------



## Pontoon Princess

hey hey guys, do you have a very un-official schedule of events, is friday the cat show and saturday play in the snow, just asking thanks for putting this all together, looking forward to playing in the snow.


----------



## JimVT

1bigguy said:


> What time is breakfast? I will bring ST4 number 766. It well stay on the trailer as I have not had the time to restore. Looking foward to seeing you all. Dave


 now we can see the before and after.  looking forward to seeing it. i'm sure your get lots of suggestions.


----------



## Tye one on

Snow report is not good as you all probably know by now. We have three potential areas we may be able to get out but really need snow in the next few days and it can't be followed by rain. I am headed back over on Thursday and will recheck the areas and update you all. 

Bring your cat your food and drink of choice and we will have a great time snow or no snow. For those who are interested we will head into town around 8:00pm for a few adult beverages at Uncle Uli's There will be a breakfast around 8:00 at Krystal's on Saturday morning for the attendees before the run if it's possible. 

Sounds like there are lots of new folks coming this year and there are only a few of the original twenty five discounted rooms left. If you haven't made your reservations you will want to do it ASAP for the discount. 

Hope to see you all on Friday!!! Cheers!


----------



## Helmsman38

Start licking your chops. 5 pounds of barbecue pork are in the cooler and on the way to the Snow Cat Jamboree party


----------



## cascade curmudgeon

Snow report: There is about 12" in Leavenworth, but less on southern exposures and farther east; about 22" in Lake Wenatchee area; and about 54" in Stevens Pass area.  There won't be any significant snow before weekend anywhere in area, snow levels are going way up toward end of week and only light rain expected.  The pineapple sacrifices and snow dances finally worked last weekend, we got a couple feet at Stevens and about 9" in Leavenworth, but the snow gods are apparently still not satisfied.


----------



## redsqwrl

Have a blast and share the Pork.

at least a photo of it....


----------



## JimVT

you chowder guys must think were pretty lame. Us bitching about no snow and all.
 it's tuff living near the warm coast.
 you must be a good bunch, never heard a peep out of you.
 thanks
 jim


----------



## DAVENET

No snow on the other coast either.


----------



## turbinator62

We are heading over tomorrow snow or no snow. 3700 ft elevation at our cabin north of Ellensburg is bare. Been here three days and nothing but sun. I've had the cat almost two years and driven it once in snow.
But there are brats to eat, friends to meet and beer to drink in Leavenworth. So we'll see you there.


----------



## JimVT

I can't get out till 9 or 10  am tomorrow and going over Snoqualmie. two cats. 
save me a parking spot.
jim


----------



## 4TrackCat

All loaded up and ready to meet up with a couple others on Friday morning. Watch for the caravan of snowcats headed East over Stevens Pass! Looking forward to seeing everyone and meeting some new folks too.    Snow.. Snow.. Snow.. Snow.. Snow!


----------



## Kristi Kt-4

turbinator62 said:


> We are heading over tomorrow snow or no snow. 3700 ft elevation at our cabin north of Ellensburg is bare. Been here three days and nothing but sun. I've had the cat almost two years and driven it once in snow.
> But there are brats to eat, friends to meet and beer to drink in Leavenworth. So we'll see you there.



The last two sentences are what its all about.... If it was a little closer I would be there!


----------



## martinf

Bring your cat your food and drink of choice and we will have a great time snow or no snow. For those who are interested we will head into town around 8:00pm for a few adult beverages at Uncle Uli's There will be a breakfast around 8:00 at Krystal's on Saturday morning for the attendees before the run if it's possible. 
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> What's a good time to catch everyone and see the machines?  Will most everybody be there by Friday pm or should I wait until Sat to come over?
> ~martin


----------



## Helmsman38

martinf said:


> Hey all,
> What's a good time to catch everyone and see the machines?  Will most everybody be there by Friday pm or should I wait until Sat to come over?
> ~martin



Friday PM is a good time


----------



## turbinator62

Most should be there by Friday afternoon.  If you wait till
Saturday,  and there is a snow run, most may be gone. If there is no run, we'll be partying in the parking lot.


----------



## JimVT

if the trail is good we have the option of leaving them unloaded overnight at berts for a run the following days. 
it is six miles in to town from berts .
bert is the groomer operator and lives at the trailhead. he has a large pasture that we park/unload in.
i'm not planning stuff but I would think Friday but then some will not arrive till Friday.
I don't know.  You may ask nick . He is calling the shots and set things up.
this is 2013 jamboree showing berts house and parking behind it. NOT this years picture. Lots of grass as of last sunday. The hill/trail is behind the camera


----------



## Tye one on

Loaded! Next stop Jamboree 2015! If you have a cat it may be a poor life decision to miss this event.....or at least you'll regret it a bit.?


----------



## 4TrackCat

See ya Friday afternoon.


----------



## JimVT

I should be in by noon Thursday. ready to go. the german cuisine is waiting. one snow trac is following me.





 were also posting on facebook


----------



## sno-drifter

I will be there on Friday. Orange burban sprung a leak in the fuel tank, only 650,000 miles since I built the tank! That was in 1978, found that the steel rusted through. New tank will be stainless, tired of working on the rig all the time.

Nick, you and other Tucker owners can rest easy, no burban, no trailer, no Sno-Cats following me to tuckerville. Watch out for sliver burban!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

ready to go, looking forward to seeing everyone, it will be great tuckering, be there friday by noon, jinn


----------



## redsqwrl

JimVT said:


> you chowder guys must think were pretty lame. Us bitching about no snow and all.
> it's tuff living near the warm coast.
> you must be a good bunch, never heard a peep out of you.
> thanks
> jim




Nothing but respect here. 

I think it is like this:
WE, WI, the midwest, have the highest concentration of snow mobile trails in the world. Over the snow for recreation started here. Snow CATTING for recreation is not fully understood. Cats serve a purpose here in the midwest, to groom Snow for snow mobiles. and to a lesser extent repair ski hills. 

GTG for social operation makes snow cat people a bit odd..... Knowing this makes one humble and also respectful.

NOw on your hand it appears there is a snow cat behind every garage, and you west coasters actually have a need for them to get onto your properties to over come elevation and higher snow levels.

Hang in there, mother nature is a fickle ______. 

And again have some fun.

Mike

Ok you folks are off to a good start. Keep the photos and quips coming. Ill keep working and teaching apprentices the merits of DC motors. Actually took the winch from the tucker to class today....


----------



## Helmsman38

Just returned from the jamboree route there is more than enough snow so load that cat up and head to Leavenworth this years eventis going to be a fantastic success


----------



## Tye one on

Plenty of snow for the run on Saturday! Load up and get to Leavenworth, see  ya here!


----------



## 4TrackCat

Looking Good!


----------



## Tye one on

Five cats here and counting! Don't miss this!


----------



## Sno-Surfer

I'm doing a bit of scrambling to make it. Not sure yet but if I do I'll be rolling in either real late Friday or just in time for the run on Sat. Looks like real nice weather for the weekend. 
It's 50/50 but hope to see you all. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## JimVT

if you arrive late and the lot is empty on Saturday this is the direction to the trailhead.
 at the east end of Leavenworth  turn at the stoplight ,chumstick hy 209, 
 follow it after you go under the train tracks  you turn on 
 eagle creek rd. it is a right turn. 
 follow eagle creek rd  to the end. it is  blacktop road and just keep going  maybe 5 miles?? not sure. you'll see us.
 i'll leave directions in the hotel lobby. der ritterhoff motor in


----------



## Mill666er

One of the new guys heading out with the Detroit powered Tucker 542


----------



## Tye one on

16 and counting!!! If your anywhere in the NW and you own a cat you should be here. Some of these cats traveled hundreds of miles to get here for this event. Good people, good food, cool cats and adult beverages! Cheers!


----------



## Cidertom

Looking good.  Paying job demands my presence this weekend, but I'm there in spirit(s).


----------



## AdkSnowcat

Now that's a big bunch of cool snowcats!!!!!  Looking great!!  Thank you!!!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

big thank you to tye one on and irongoat, great event with wonderful people thanks guys


----------



## Northcoast

I think Cidertom speaks for a lot of us on the forum,  "there in spirit" !!     Thanks for the pics ,please keep them coming!


----------



## JimVT

a 15 count was taken on cats, were trail riding in the morning, seeing the Leavenworth night life tonight. 
 you got to see the cats, I seen infrared  ,backup cameras.maga light bars.
 two had starting problems from the rainy wet freeway ride   over.


----------



## redsqwrl

Looking Good!

What is the story on the Ford. is that a purpose built or merely a truck body on a _____________ cat??

Nice collection


----------



## Helmsman38

Tye one on. Got to hand it too you great event thank you for a fantastic Friday you really brought everyone together.  It will be exciting to see the new route tomorrow


----------



## Helmsman38

Jim
Love the banner you made and the really neat Jamborre stickers tomorrow is going to be fun


----------



## 4TrackCat

Great event! So many different types of snowcats represented here today. Big thanks to Tye One On and Irongoat. Cheers!


----------



## Nate b

Have a good trip today. Can't wait to see pictures. I tried getting Lindsey to trailer the cat up there and hang out.


----------



## JimVT

2 more showed lastnight!!
 we have photos posted on facebook.


----------



## jask

Great pictures, thank you very much. I hope you all have a great day playing in the snow.


----------



## Lyndon

The "panoramic" post of the meet was great, thanks, wish I had gotten to go.
Many thanks!


----------



## Knocker of rocks

Great time.

There will be a story.

It's still probably ongoing as I write this


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Alright, who broke down....


----------



## jask

Glacierparkbus bought all the machines.....   :0  

please post more pics!!! and if anyone can please take detailed pics of any working soft tops,bows, hardware etc I would be grateful- I do have an FTP they can be dumped to if they are too big or numerous to post here.

I hope the snow was great, and the memories better.


----------



## Tye one on

Unloaded and on the trail by 9:30 this morning. Had an incredible day with incredible people. More pics to come when the event is over. Stay tuned.....


----------



## nikos

Hey guys
Have a nice time 
I cant wait the photos 

Nikos


----------



## JimVT

jask said:


> Glacierparkbus bought all the machines..... :0
> 
> please post more pics!!! and if anyone can please take detailed pics of any working soft tops,bows, hardware etc I would be grateful- I do have an FTP they can be dumped to if they are too big or numerous to post here.
> 
> I hope the snow was great, and the memories better.



i'll get those pictures. thanks for the reminder.

 a few problems on the trail. slipping clutch.seared pump key. 
 jim


----------



## sno-drifter

Here are some of the rigs. 453-T Detroit in Tucker, Haaglund, Ford pick-up conversion . A big thanks to Tye One On and Irongoat for a fine event.


----------



## sno-drifter

Also a big thanks to Mr. and Mrs. Turbinator62 for the food and drinks.


----------



## Helmsman38

sno-drifter said:


> Also a big thanks to Mr. and Mrs. Turbinator62 for the food and drinks.



I hear the cookie monster was there


----------



## turbinator62

Here are some pictures. All but one made it to the top. Had a great barbeque. We got home at about 12:30 today and I am bushed. Many thanks to Nick, Marco, Jim VT and Jinn for all they did to make this a great time!


----------



## 4TrackCat

Knocker of rocks said:


> Great time.
> 
> There will be a story.
> 
> It's still probably ongoing as I write this



It's a strong possibility...lol


----------



## Tye one on

And the story a little like this.....






16 cats and 35 of some of the best people you will run across anywhere. 






A group of people brought together in the heart of the Cascades because of a common interest.






Some of the owners of these machines have never had the opportunity to put it in the snow till this weekend. Lots of smiles ear to ear when we hit the trail.






Three hour trip to the top the occasional break down but there was always someone to lend a hand and get things band aided together so the could make it or the top.






Once there the food came out and wow it did not disappoint one bit. Salmon, brats, fresh boiled crab, homemade chile, beans, homemade dips and I won't soon forget the homemade cookies. There were hot adult beverages supplied as well as cold brews to keep us hydrated.

There was contribution from everyone that came so I wouldn't know where to start thanking but all who attended deserve a big thanks for making Snow Cat Jamboree a huge success.

There will be many more great pictures and heroic stories of from the day and the night operation to retrieve a wounded cat from the hill. Stay tuned, Cheers!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

jask said:


> Glacierparkbus bought all the machines.....   :0
> 
> please post more pics!!! and if anyone can please take detailed pics of any working soft tops,bows, hardware etc I would be grateful- I do have an FTP they can be dumped to if they are too big or numerous to post here.
> 
> I hope the snow was great, and the memories better.



not true! only bought 2 machines this weekend


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the mighty TUCKER, and the man!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and now for the picture


----------



## Pontoon Princess

moments from a wonderful day with fabulous people thank you to everyone who came and made this weekend so enjoyable


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and more


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

well Jim how did your track extention work out


----------



## 4TrackCat

Well.........where to begin?  

First off, what a great event and special group of like-minded folks. We really appreciate the opportunity to be a part of it all and meet everyone.

As you can see from all of the previous posted pictures, our day shaped up to be amazing. Snow on the roads, and patches of blue in the sky.

I'll begin the story at the point that we finished our amazing mountain top feast, loaded up the equipment to begin working our way back down the steep, narrow and winding road with a cliff on one side for much of the journey.


Just above our gathering place, there was a road that continued up about 200-300 feet and appeared to have a landing off to one side that would make a great picture. Being one of the first packed up and eager to get as much runtime on our cat as possible, I pulled on the steer lever, accelerated the engine and with ease, positioned myself for the moderate ascent. The cat had been performing so well all day, I was confident this would be an effortless adventure. My wife and daughter were happily standing on the back deck holding securely to the rack bars. As we began the climb, our left track rolled up some sort of log from beneath the snow. About 10' later, POP!.......................and down the mountain we go, backwards and out of control! The view of all of the beautiful snowcats and people scurrying was so clear in the display of my “BRAND NEW 7" COLOR DISPLAY BACK UP CAMERA”! I stepped on the brake pedal as hard as I could and was pulling both steer levers clear back to my armpits as I recited all of the colorful metaphors I have learned throughout the years. Nothing was working and like they say about mirrors and cameras, "things definitely are closer than then they appear". I was yelling at the top of my lungs for the girls to jump off to safety. My daughter was mid air by then and I heard my wife say " really?". I said JUMP!! I could hear the crowd of spectators yelling "Jump Off!" as she did and I braced for impact into one of the coolest cats on the hill.

THUD!! CRACK! BRAP BRAP BRAP BRAP!...as we made contact and continued to slide further down the hill together in unison to a dead stop. I shut off the engine.  At that point, time may have stopped and you could hear a pin drop. I sat there for a minute to regain composure and referenced my "NEW 7 INCH COLOR DISPLAY BACK UP CAMERA" to verify that thankfully no one was hurt and my girls were safely walking down the hill to assess the situation.

All I could think of was "oh boy" was how am I going to explain this to my insurance agent....

I sat there a bit longer and folks started checking on me to ensure I was ok and I was.

As I climbed out of the cat, I made my way back to the rear only to find two snowcats locked together like a couple bull elk during the rut.

Many hands made light work of the situation. Because my cat had no working brakes we had to use the winch to tie off to a tree and pull it ahead a bit. Once they tore loose from each other, we chalked mine with firewood to ensure that it could not roll back again.

The second injured cat had been pushed back so far, that it had jumped up on top of it's tow sled and was stuck.  About 10 people were able to lift the snowcat up high enough on one side to free the impinged sled. After a brief inspection of the damage, and a bit of summit auto body repair, we were able to get it functional enough to safely come down the mountain.

Back to my wounded cat........... it was a no go. The engine fired up with a loud exhaust leak and the drive train would not engage forward or reverse in both high and low range. After some discussion, the decision was made to abandon the dead cat and work our way down the mountain before dark to ensure everyone’s safety and come up with the right plan for a retrieval. One of our well-connected friends was already on the phone with people that could possibly assist by either plowing the road for my truck and trailer, or bring in a dozer towing my trailer. One could only imagine the cost and time associated with that option, but a much appreciated viable option at any rate.

We marked our waypoint on the handheld GPS and reset our odometer to calculate the exact route and distance as information helpful to our plan.

Coming down the mountain was perfectly uneventful and great to see everyone’s equipment performing so well.

Once back to the parking lot, it was time to put our collective heads together, weigh out our risk vs. benefit options and strategically devise a safe and effective plan.

This was also a good time for my wife and daughter to catch a ride back to town for a great dinner with friends. Thanks to those that provided the ride.

Sincerely, with all due respect I could appreciate everyone’s input and comfort levels in participating and was very happy to not commit anyone to something they were not completely comfortable with. 

We had approximately 3 or 4 scenarios developing of the best approach to our situation. It was really great to hear people willing to voice their concerns in a professional manner yet still be willing to listen to others ideas. Some were deeply concerned of any unnecessary night operation and associated risks, while others were quite aware of their equipment capabilities, timelines and extensive experience in these types of situations.

One local gentleman offered to assist come daylight with his 12.5' groomer and was certain he could make it work with a couple chains but was unsure exactly of the location we were speaking of. It was painfully obvious that his equipment about 3.5' wider than the road itself and not equipped to tow a trailer. I question whether he realized the scope of our situation. Just my .02.

We had a wait till morning crew without a rock solid plan and uncertain number of participants’ or costs etc......

Then we had a group of folks that obviously come from industry and heavy work that were more than eager to "get in a night run" and make it happen. I gotta admit, I liked that option too.

If we were going to do this, we first discussed the plan from start to finish to ensure that we were united in the plan. We discussed safety, weather, drivers, spotters, appropriate lighting, effective radio and visual communication between all cats and spotters, time frames, rigging, vehicle weights, braking capabilities, order of operations, all hooks replaced by shackles and cornering techniques. We also agreed that if at any point during the retrieval anyone felt uneasy, we would secure the machine where it sat and come back in daylight with a better plan. We were in complete agreement and decided to execute the plan.

As we began the journey back up the mountain, the sun had begun to set. It was immediately apparent that lighting was NOT going to be an issue here. Holy mother of Tucker LED light bars!  I seriously want one of those things!

We worked our way up the hill and just as we reached the scene, the fog began to settle in.

Once there, had another tailgate discussion of safety, order of operations and communications. It was at this discussion that one of the younger guys had a fantastically logical idea of towing the dead cat backwards. He was quick to point out why this method would not only ensure less damage to all equipment should something break loose (would only collide track to track vs, expensive cab to back of Tucker), but would also greatly assist in the turning of the sharp corners due to the back of the machine being so much lighter than the front. This configuration would also it to pivot on the heavy end and slide into position much easier under tension. Genius!

As we started our way down, we were particularly aware of any and all strange noises or handling effects. Things felt great! 

Like a well-oiled machine, the well thought out plan was working with extreme precision and finesse. We captured the event with pictures and texted them real time to the others in town should we need assistance.

The first couple miles were the narrowest and steepest. As we eased into the corners, the Tucker would position itself perfectly and allow the dead cat to track toward the edge of the cliff. At just the right moment, and under tension, the spotters would call for the rear cat to apply brakes firmly momentarily. This tension would force the recovered machine into a controlled side slide toward the inside of the corner and we would repeat the process all the way down the hill. I am proud to say, that this A'team never hit a rock, a tree or even came close to track off the cliff.

The extraction mission was exactly 2hrs from top to bottom. Once back to the parking lot we chose to stage ad chalk the cat on the road and bring the trailer to it. We fired up the wounded machine and used its winch system to get it loaded and return to base.

About 10pm we returned to a warm campfire and curious group of how it went. We shared stories, discussed concerns, thanked are lucky stars for the safety of all and had good laughs. I even received a handmade wooden cat from GlacierParkBus as a momento for the whole event. Thanks for that!

I'm sure this story will be forgotten quickly and not brought up during future b.s. sessions...lol 

I can't say thanks enough to all that helped and had genuine concern for the well being of my family, myself and my equipment. 

Within 1hr of getting home and assessing the damage, I have verified numerous issues.

The exhaust system is destroyed and the manifold is broken in 1/2. The rear differential is toast, broken teeth on both the ring and pinion gears. Both axle shafts are snapped with one piece halving welded itself at the splines in the 3rd member.

We will make sure that the other cat is repaired first and foremost then assess our option of repairing ours. We may go back as it was or might make some major modifications to improve performance. One thing is for sure, It will be repaired correctly!

Thanks for listening to me ramble..........  This is my current recollection of events. Definitely one for the pocket book...I mean record book!

Enjoy the pics and feel free to comment, correct or roast as you feel like.  Cheers!






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Knocker of rocks

Wow.

Glad you got out.  Sound like it went really well, only two hours.

The axles must have been the first to fail, that would explain why the steering brakes were useless.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Wow, great story. You were sure with the right group to have problems. It's a real hassle when your cat breaks down at the top of the hill. Sounds like it all ended up well.
 Had I made it, it would be me that would probably need the tow.


----------



## turbinator62

WOW! What originally looked like an impossible situation was made to look easy by the Tuckers and Hagglunds. We are so glad you and your family were not hurt and your machine got home. Your wife and daughter did a beautiful dive off the back. Your daughter will have quite a story for the kids at school. What an adventure! That's what is so great about these outings. The people with the skills and experience always step up. When I saw your cat rolling back into the Snow Trac I thought 'This is not going to be good". But yet you had it off the mountain by 10 and no one got hurt. What a feat! I am totally impressed with what you guys accomplished.


----------



## Nate b

Sounds like everyone had a great time. Wish I would have been there versus reading and looking at pictures from work where it is currently -20 with 25MPH winds. Glad everyone came out unscathed from the wreck. Wheres the pictures of the banged up Kitty?

All joking aside that is what scares me the most is breaking down with out another cat around to help. Sounds like everyone was ready to give a lending hand. Congrats to all involved for a job well done.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Well had I gone, I was going to surprise you all by bringing some of this beer up. I figured someone would have this up there already but since I didn't see any photos of it, I thought I'd share with you what one of my buddies brought along a couple of weeks ago on our trip up around Mt Adams. 
Groomer Beer, staring the Tucker Sno-Cat!!!






I hope I can find this again. I'll stock up for the Mt Hood event.


----------



## martinf

I was just going to look at all the pics of the Saturday trip...and then come to the epic story!  Wow.  But you know what is so impressive about all of that--and what I noticed right off when I visited Friday afternoon?  Such great comraderie.  You guys are the best and I really enjoyed meeting so many great folks and seeing so many cool machines.

 I'll definitely be bringing my weasel next year.  Is it in Leavenworth every year?  Hopefully?
 Martin on Lake Chelan


----------



## Pontoon Princess

snowsurfer said:


> Well had I gone, I was going to surprise you all by bringing some of this beer up. I figured someone would have this up there already but since I didn't see any photos of it, I thought I'd share with you what one of my buddies brought along a couple of weeks ago on our trip up around Mt Adams.
> Groomer Beer, staring the Tucker Sno-Cat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I can find this again. I'll stock up for the Mt Hood event.



the groomer beer comes out of flathead lake montana and have an excellent stock for timberline event, plus plans are to have a craft beer tasting.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

turbinator62 said:


> WOW! What originally looked like an impossible situation was made to look easy by the Tuckers and Hagglunds. We are so glad you and your family were not hurt and your machine got home. Your wife and daughter did a beautiful dive off the back. Your daughter will have quite a story for the kids at school. What an adventure! That's what is so great about these outings. The people with the skills and experience always step up. When I saw your cat rolling back into the Snow Trac I thought 'This is not going to be good". But yet you had it off the mountain by 10 and no one got hurt. What a feat! I am totally impressed with what you guys accomplished.


 you said it was a snow trac that was hit, could it be the curse of Big Al.


----------



## jask

Only if it was hit by a Kristi.....   and we all know that isn't going to happen


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

krustys don't leave the shop, so the next best thing would be to aim it with another snow cat.


----------



## turbinator62

Nate b said:


> Sounds like everyone had a great time. Wish I would have been there versus reading and looking at pictures from work where it is currently -20 with 25MPH winds. Glad everyone came out unscathed from the wreck. Wheres the pictures of the banged up Kitty?
> 
> All joking aside that is what scares me the most is breaking down with out another cat around to help. Sounds like everyone was ready to give a lending hand. Congrats to all involved for a job well done.



Everyone missed you. Wish you could have been there.


----------



## BV Boys

Thanks to all for a really fine time!!  It was great to meet everyone and enjoy the camaraderie of like-minded adventurers.  I was really looking forward to operating at night and due to an unforseen situation, my dreams came true....


----------



## 4TrackCat

BV Boys said:


> Thanks to all for a really fine time!!  It was great to meet everyone and enjoy the camaraderie of like-minded adventurers.  I was really looking forward to operating at night and due to an unforseen situation, my dreams came true....



Glad I could help make your dreams come true!..lol   It was quite the adventure.  Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## JimVT

just got home. I continued north  to visit my sisters ranches and did some more cattin for two more days and lots of driveway plowing.
 I had my master  switch  and wipers fail but after the jamboree . so I don't think it can be added to the broken cat list. oh, and it was a pistenbully.
 I really don't remember any tuckers having problems. 
 jim


----------



## JimVT

etched glasses and shirts









 a few of us needed a tow and look what was doing it.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and YES a big thank you to Jeff ( the toughest snow trac ) the etched glasses were a fabulous surprise and very nice of you, thank you!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> just got home. I continued north  to visit my sisters ranches and did some more cattin for two more days and lots of driveway plowing.
> I had my master  switch  and wipers fail but after the jamboree . so I don't think it can be added to the broken cat list. oh, and it was a pistenbully.
> I really don't remember any tuckers having problems.
> jim


AH, THE MIGHTY TUCKERS !


----------



## AdkSnowcat

Wouldn't mind hearing some about that Jeep snowcat.  Is that a homebuilt unit?


----------



## Kristi Kt-4

AdkSnowcat- Here is a link with more info on it.....

http://boyink.com/cj6/sno-ball-jeep-cj6-snowcat/

I have been into Willys Jeeps for quite awhile and researched these vehicles about 15 years ago when I heard about one.


----------



## Northcoast

I too would be curious to know how the jeep performed on the outing.   Looks to be a very interesting machine.


----------



## AdkSnowcat

Thank you very much!!!  That was an interesting link!  What a great Jeep machine!  Super cool!!!


----------



## cascade curmudgeon

For those of you  who didn't get enough of Leavenworth area, see below.  There was no charge for this last time he gave it, so I assume that is case this time.

...................................................................................................
Hi all:

If you got this email and do not want it, please let me know and I will take you off the list. Likewise if you know of someone who should have it, please forward it on and have them contact me.

Not much of a winter yet. Maybe in February.   We have been asked to try to put on a sno cat class again this year so we are going to try to do just that.   As you know, we have had to cancel the last two years for various reasons.  This year we will definitely meet no matter what. !

Dates will be  Tuesday and Wednesday March 3rd and 4th  in Leavenworth.    Classroom will be at the Leavenworth fire hall on the 3rd from 8 a.m until 4 p.m   field day location and agenda will be determined as we get closer.

I will send out a working agenda soon, but some topics we are working on are:

Map and compass
Winter survival
Wilderness first aid
Avalanche refresher
Avalanche path and hazard evaluation
Rescue beacon refresher
Sno Cat operation and maintenance
Trailering
Road building

If you have ideas or needs that you would like to see us talk about, please let me know. Also, if you want or can teach a topic that would be beneficial to the group, please let me know. We will be putting this together in the coming weeks.

Rooms are good at the best western.

http://icicleinn.com/ 

Lots of space at DOT shed west end of town for rigs.

Talk soon.


Mike Stanford
WSDOT North Central Region
Avalanche Forecast/Control Supervisor
Artillery Program Manager
509-667-2817
StanfoM@wsdot.wa.gov


----------



## Pontoon Princess

hey hey guys, any word on the leavenworth event, is it happen next year???


----------



## turbinator62

My wife and I drove the Tin Can (1990 Geo Tracker) over to Leavenworth Washington on 9 Oct. I wanted to drive up the roads we went up in the Snowcats during the Jamboree last January. What took me 2 hours and seemed like 20 miles in the snowcat turned out to be 6 1/2 miles and took about 30 minutes in the car. The first picture is where we had the tent set up for the picnic. The second is "AJ" hill. This is where AJ broke an axle and rolled backwards into another cat that was sitting a little below where the car is. It is steeper than it looks in the picture.
Our plan was to drive up to the top of the mountain, then go back to Leavenworth for some good German food and a little shopping, then head back to the cabin. 
When I got back into the car to start it, I turned the key and......nothing. WTF?!!!! No click, no stutter, nothing. Why do these things always wait until you are in the middle of nowhere to happen?
So the wife and I had to push it and get it back on the road. I didn't want to go straight ahead, because just to the right of the picture is a cliff. Had to turn it to the right, push it through a small wash uphill and finally got it back on the road. (I'm glad it is light) Now it is coasting out of gear down hill with me hobbling along with my bad hip at the open door trying to jump in to roll start it. (Sorry, no video)
So I jump in, and it started right up. Whew!
I am convinced that this place has bad JuJu. Between AJ and me bad things happen here. Can we go somewhere else next year?
We made it back down to Leavenworth no problem, but couldn't shut the car off. I always wondered why Leavenworth has a McDonalds when there are so many nice restaurants in town. IT,S SO PEOPLE WITH BAD STARTERS CAN USE THE DRIVE THROUGH!
Now I really owe my wife dinner.
I had a new starter at the cabin and had it fixed in about 20 minutes. The solenoid burned out and was open circuited. It worked fine for 25 years. I just had the starter out last year to check it out. This falls under one of the "True and Secret Mysteries of Life" I guess.


----------



## Tye one on

Lots of memories made at that spot, not sure how we don't at least stop by there this year!&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Helmsman38

Lol the AJ hill climb event


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Tye one on said:


> Lots of memories made at that spot, not sure how we don't at least stop by there this year!��




soooooooooooooooo, is leavenworth on for 2016


----------



## Tye one on

The short answer is yes. I'm gonna move the date a little but there will be a snowcat Jamboee 2016.


----------



## JimVT

Tye one on said:


> The short answer is yes. I'm gonna move the date a little but there will be a snowcat Jamboee 2016.


I want to thank you for doing this for us . it is a bit more than just setting the dates. like always, i'm  available if you need help.
 jim


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Tye one on said:


> The short answer is yes. I'm gonna move the date a little but there will be a snowcat Jamboee 2016.



yeah yeah yeah, this is a good thing, lots of good times and wonderful folks


----------



## cheeto

Yay to Snowcat Jamboree 2016!!

And yay to Trackers as summer mountain toys ('96 half-cab here)!!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I would rather have my cj-5 than a suv with slanty headlights


----------



## Tye one on

Hey Kids! All who may be interested please check in at the new thread "Snow cat Jamboree 2016. See ya there!!!


----------



## cheeto

Snowtrac Nome said:


> I would rather have my cj-5 than a suv with slanty headlights



"Slanty headlights"...seriously?


----------

